# Is There Such A Thing As To Much Yeast?



## Lynch's Brewhouse (3/7/07)

Hey Guys,
I'm new to the game and was wondering if someone could give me some advice regarding yeast. I'm currently bewing my second batch from a kit (The Brewcraft James Squire) and there was the standard satchel of yeast and the special Safale yeast satchel. I've sprinkled both satchels into the brew thinking that at the worst it will make the brew taste alittle stonger.

Is this the case? or is it doomed.

Thanks in advance

Lynch's Brewhouse


----------



## DJR (3/7/07)

No problem

Won't make the brew stronger however you need more sugar, malt or anything fermentable (like honey) for that.


----------



## Stuster (3/7/07)

It'll probably make very little difference to the beer in fact, LB. The extra yeast might mean the beer attenuates a little more (more sugar is turned into alcohol), and you might get some (probably minimal) flavours from both yeasts, but I'm guessing it'll be only a minor difference. In general, the Safale yeast is a far better bet than the generic yeast you have under the lid and you are better off just sticking with that IMO.


----------



## Lynch's Brewhouse (3/7/07)

Thanks Guys - much appreciated


----------

